# PATTAYA | The Urban Condominium Pattaya



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

The Urban property also host’s “The Urban Suites” which is a premium structure in the front of the complex with emphasis on a high scale upmarket version of Pattaya's “The Urban”. These structures focus on an attractive look with exceptional balcony designs and unique wood grain accents.


----------

